# ¿Por qué en portugues existe el sonido nasal?



## quepena

Hola todos.
Hoy Les quiero compartir mi duda sobre el idioma portugues en cuanto al sonido nasal.
Ya que español y portugues son idiomas ibericoromances, comparten muchas palabras y gramatica en común.
Pero hay una diferencia enorme en el termino de la fonética, lo cual es el sonido nasal.
Ahora, mi pregunta es cúal es la razón por la que el portugues tiene el sonido nasal en su lengua y en el caso del español no.
Y al profundizarlo un poco, en que momento o sea en que proceso de desarrollo de el idioma portugues le intervinó el cambio ; en este caso sería el sonido nasal.
Se lo pregunto por la esperanza de que habría un hecho en la historia del lenguage que pueda explicar la diferenciación entre dos idiomas similares.
Gracias.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Porque se han eliminado las consonantes nasales de la lengua latina:

bonus->  bom  [ bõɱ  ] *on -> õɱ*
vino --->  vinho [ vĩ̯j̃ʊ]  *n -> j̃*


----------



## quepena

Ah, entonces en Latín existe el sonido nasal? Si es asi con razón!!


----------



## Sabinero07

Pero según tengo entendido, el sonido nasal, por lo menos al que me refiero (Copaca*ba*na, mi*ran*te, *gran*de, *lin*da, etc.) es sólo en Brasil.

 En Portugal (hasta donde yo sé) no se usa. Y esa es una de las cosas por las cuales me gusta tanto el portugués de Brasil, es tan diferente del español que me parece uno de los idiomas mas "musicales"e interesantes para aprender.


----------



## quepena

Muchas gracias por haber dado atención a mi pregunta, pero como escribí al principio lo que me llamó la atención, o sea, la pregunta principal es Que influencia habra cambiado el sistema fonetica entre dos idimoas, por ejemplo me alegria mucho si hay un hecho historical que hubiera afectado a ambos idiomas.


----------



## Nino83

Sabinero07 said:


> Pero según tengo entendido, el sonido nasal, por lo menos al que me refiero (Copaca*ba*na, mi*ran*te, *gran*de, *lin*da, etc.) es sólo en Brasil.
> En Portugal (hasta donde yo sé) no se usa.



En sílaba abierta es sólo en Brasil: Copacabãna, cãma (PB) Copacabâna, câma (PE) 
En sílaba cerrada es tanto en Portugal quanto en Brasil: grãnde, quãndo


----------



## Alentugano

Sabinero07, los sonidos nasales son característicos del portugués en general y no solo de portugués de Brasil, creo yo.


----------



## anaczz

Mas eu também noto uma grande diferença na pronúncia de certos sons "nasais" pelos portugueses. Enquanto escrevo, ouço Porto Covo, de Rui Veloso, onde ouço laránja, olhándo, contándo, nadándo (mas, enquânto e lembrânça).
Meu nome também sempre me pareceu ser pronunciado Ána.


----------



## Alentugano

Ana, isso pode dever-se também a diferenças regionais. No norte, eles nasalisam menos do que nós na "mouraria" ! O Rui é portuense.  Agora, se você me disser que existem certas palavras que os brasileiros nasalisam mais (ou de forma ligeiramente diferente), concordo plenamente.


----------



## gvergara

mexerica feliz said:


> Porque se han eliminado las consonantes nasales de la lengua latina:
> 
> bonus->  bom  [ bõɱ  ] *on -> õɱ*
> vino --->  vinho [ vĩ̯j̃ʊ]  *n -> j̃*


Olá, Mexerica, cê tem certeza de que o latim tinha sons nasais? Colo um trecho deste site; bom, desconfio que não seja a fonte mais escolástica, mas o que dizem é claro:

_*Não há som nasal em latim: *diz-se a-mor e não ã-mor, vobíscu-m, cínere-m, orié-ntis, isto é; o* M* e o *N *não devem nasalizar a vogal que o precede: cí-ne-rem, co-n-céde, mu-n-di etc.
Evite-se todo o som NASAL, que não existe na pronúncia romana.

a) - *ROSAM*: o *AM* final não deve soar como na 3ª pessoa do plural: eles am*AM*.
b) - *VIRTUTEM*: não como em português: eles dev*EM*.
c) - *MAGNUS* = *MÁ*-nhuss e não *MÃ*-nhus.

Observação: Estas regras foram tiradas do Apêndice VIII – PRONÚNCIA ROMANA DO LATIM, da Gramática Latina, do Pe. João Ravizza, da Arcádia Romana, livro muito utilizado nos seminários católicos até a década de 1960.

Defeitos brasileiros na pronúncia do latim romano:

a) - falar para dentro, e não na ponta dos lábios;

b) - pronunciar as vogais com nasalidade: *am na* e *men, im, in, om, on, um *e* un*: Deve-se dizer, por exemplo: qu-ó-ni-a-m (A-Me), á-me-n (ME-Ne), hó-mi-nes, co-n-ver-te, spí-ri-tu-m;
_


----------



## Nino83

gvergara said:


> _*Não há som nasal em latim: *diz-se a-mor e não ã-mor_



 

Claro. Se o Latim tivesse tido vogais nasais, quando o "m" final foi perdido, o Latim vulgar teria tido palavras como "portõ", "casã". 
A nasalização portuguesa e francesa é posterior e independente.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> Claro. Se o Latim tivesse tido vogais nasais, quando o "m" final foi perdido, o Latim vulgar teria tido palavras como "portõ", "casã".
> A nasalização portuguesa e francesa é posterior e independente.


Favor ler aqui: http://dialectblog.com/2012/02/06/nasal-vowels/


----------



## Nino83

> In Classical Latin there was also a series of nasalized vowels, /ĩ/, /ẽ/, /ã/, /õ/ and /ũ/, which were restricted in occurrence to (i) word-final position, where in the standard orthography they are written im, em, am, om, um; or (ii) before a sequence of nasal + continuant. All nasal vowels were inherently long; they do not contrast with short nasal vowels.



James P. T. Clackson, The Ancient Languages of Europe, pag. 77 

Todavia estas vogais nasais ficavam só nas sílabas finais e antes de "ns" e "nf". 
Portanto "bonum" era pronunciado [bɔnũː] (não [bõːnũː]) e "canta" era [kanta] (e não [kãːta]).


----------



## Alandria

anaczz said:


> Mas eu também noto uma grande diferença na pronúncia de certos sons "nasais" pelos portugueses. Enquanto escrevo, ouço Porto Covo, de Rui Veloso, onde ouço laránja, olhándo, contándo, nadándo (mas, enquânto e lembrânça).
> Meu nome também sempre me pareceu ser pronunciado Ána.



Às vezes acho que o som que vocês paulistanos e sulistas fazem nessas vogais mais estranho do que o dos portugueses. Acho que as vogais nasais dos portugueses se assemelham muito ao dos cariocas. Já vocês paulistanos desnasalizam as vogais nasais.


----------



## Alandria

Sabinero07 said:


> Pero según tengo entendido, el sonido nasal, por lo menos al que me refiero (Copaca*ba*na, mi*ran*te, *gran*de, *lin*da, etc.) es sólo en Brasil.
> 
> En Portugal (hasta donde yo sé) no se usa. Y esa es una de las cosas por las cuales me gusta tanto el portugués de Brasil, es tan diferente del español que me parece uno de los idiomas mas "musicales"e interesantes para aprender.



Você está redondamente enganado. Existem lugares no Brasil como em São Paulo e no Sul onde não se nasalizam vogais nem mesmo em sílabas abertas. São "acentos" considerados parecidíssimos com o Espanhol por N motivos. O sotaque português não tem nada a ver com o espanhol, o sotaque do Sul e de São Paulo tem trilhões de vezes a ver com o Espanhol em todas as circunstâncias, se quiser posso enumerar quadrilhões de exemplos que provam esse fato a começar pela não redução das vogais àtonas pretônicas e finais, pela pronuncia do R- -RR- alveolares, etc.


----------

